# Gel stain..?



## rafezetter (28 Jun 2013)

I've looked several times for a UK supplier of gel stain, and a search in this site gives very old posts with dead links.

I found Behlen, but I can't really identify gel stain among their products - they do have pigment based stains, but not clearly named as a "gel stain" so I don't know if its what I'm after or not.

I've been working on a piece for..well longer than I'm willing to say - years, going back and forth with ideas, and I'm now at the finishing stage (ish), but as it's a modification piece I have no scrap to do any sort of pre tests.

Is there a homebrew I can make? - I've thought about thinned waterbased varnish as a binder mixed with some dark slate dust I have to give me reasonable work time and to get off any bits that are too heavy - do you think that might work? All I'm really after is enough pigment sitting in the remaining lighter bands of softgrain you can see in the photo, providing contrast to the hardgrain as the rest has been removed - however I should point out a dilute sealcoat of poly has been wiped on since these photo's, as I want the hardgrain to remain natural as possible. 

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/...king experiments/FILECABINET6_zpsdd3a7a48.jpg

http://i982.photobucket.com/albums/ae308/Rafezetter/FILECABINET1_zpsadb5952b.jpg

The fronts are being treated differently.


----------



## marcros (28 Jun 2013)

Any use?

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/pp+woodworkin ... ins+e07104


----------



## rafezetter (28 Jun 2013)

lol ty - That one completely escaped my google - the Java might be dark enough as the hardwood is already sort of maple syrup color on the unit, but if any have a homebrew recipe they have tried I'd still appreciate any tips.


----------

